
Ghoti - duck
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghoti
======
dbuxton
I think this is fun (and I'm glad to see no longer attributed to Shaw). A lot
of people - especially native English speakers who apply these sorts of rules
without ever thinking about them - would benefit from thinking a bit more
carefully about orthography and how it signals pronunciation correctly in
English. Trivial example is double consonant used to signal short preceding
vowel (buggle* vs bugle - even though buggle is not a word we all know how to
pronounce it).

Made me think for some reason of Freeman Dyson's interesting essay How We Know
about information theory and encodings which was posted on HN a few days ago:
[http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2011/mar/10/how-
we-...](http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2011/mar/10/how-we-
know/?pagination=false)

------
dmotz
On the terminal in OSX, type: say ghoti and listen to the output.

------
mbailey
Thanks for the anthropological linguistics class flashback.

